# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Are these ZAMBONS real?!?

## IAMCDN

Can someone help me determine if this winstrol from zambon is real? The separation was about 75% powder and 25% water.

----------


## MathewMan

let it sit overnight and then post those picts.

----------


## kubano28

ummmmmmmmm,no good bro,too many bubles ,make sure ther is a very slim black line that runs thru the vial from top to bottom,good luck

----------


## IAMCDN

i shook the vials very well just before i took the pic, that's why there are bubbles. and about the black line running through the vial, i've asked other people about it, and know one seems to know about it.

----------


## wood

just let it sit overnight and if the water seperates then you are good to go.

----------


## IAMCDN

thanks, i'll post the new pics tommorrow!

----------


## bmwrob

Look like the real deal to me.

----------


## kubano28

> i shook the vials very well just before i took the pic, that's why there are bubbles. and about the black line running through the vial, i've asked other people about it, and know one seems to know about it.


listen here bro ,winstrol is one of the most faked gear out there,in other words for u to find legit (human grade) winstrol or for example primabolan is very hard ,i have both of the winstrol depot and primabolan samples ,the fake one and the real one,i will post the pics later on and see who is capable of telling which one is good and which one is not,by the way if the very very slim black line line is not in the amp,i would get it tested in the lab and see for ur self when the results come back,it will cost u $100 and one amp of winstrol to get it check out,  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## IAMCDN

I'm confused, some people say they are real, and some say they are fake. My source is very reliable, and he said if I think they are fake, I can give them back and he'll refund my money. But I don't want to return them if they are real. What should I do?

----------


## ivan72scg

I don't know man. Saw them many times, I have some on me but can't tell you for sure. Mine are a bit different...

----------


## symatech

The only thing that looks suspicious to me is that Winstrol is in all capital letters. I have seen only the ones that read "Wintrol Depot" not "WINTROL DEPOT" but I am not really the final word on these things.

----------


## O'Natural

Try scraping the labels off the bottle. If its part of the glass youl still see the lettering in the glass after the brwon is gone.. but if the letters just peel off easy ther fake.

----------


## IAMCDN

the lettering on the bottle does not scrap off at all.

----------


## MathewMan

JUST TRY IT THEN! You'll know soon enough if it's real. But I'd keep the phone near by just in case a trip to the ER is needed  :Big Grin:

----------


## koksownik

looks like fake becouse there is too many bubles 
--------------------
contact me via AIM if you want know more

----------


## IAMCDN

i don't want to try it before i know it's real.

----------


## koksownik

so send pics with seperated substance, then I`ll tell you if it`s real

------------------
[email protected]
AIM: juices2012

----------


## MathewMan

these are mine; they're real. You'll notice they're slightly different from yours, not that yours are fake, just something for you to compare to. Yours should look very similar. Now let them sit overnight and post a new pic. the left is shaken and the right sat overnight.

----------


## IAMCDN

here is the pic of the separation. I let it sit over night. It is about 20% water and 80% white.

----------


## IAMCDN

here is a better pic of the separation

----------


## depo250

Ive seen a lot of winstrols and it was allways written:Winstrol Depot not WINSTROL DEPOT,just like MathewMan attached!

----------


## jhonny28

hi..bro,i'm italian..
your win is the product of black italian laboratory....is fake...
in italy the lote 031 is fake,fake,fake......

----------


## depo250

Good to know!

I can get that fake winny for 3.5euros per amp....

----------


## Tose22

ya no bueno bro, ask for your money back

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> looks like fake becouse there is too many bubles 
> --------------------
> contact me via AIM if you want know more


Another great response! Too many bubbles means fake winstrol ? That is the most ignorant thing I ever heard of.

----------


## IAMCDN

XWhiteDenali, what do you think of the zambons, are they real?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

If they are from the Italian market, they are no longer being made. If I was going to lean one way or the other, I would say real! But, I cant be for sure..Ill check around and get back to ya!

X..

----------


## gppower

I think yours are real. After sitting over night, a 20-80% separation is what it should be...

----------


## koksownik

:Light bulb:  I saw that it is written WINSTROL DEPOT on the amp. It`s 100% sure FAKE!

Original winstrol depot must be written like this: Winstrol Depot (not big letters WINSTROL DEPOT)

----------


## Jackt23

> I saw that it is written WINSTROL DEPOT on the amp. It`s 100% sure FAKE!
> 
> Original winstrol depot must be written like this: Winstrol Depot (not big letters WINSTROL DEPOT)


thats not true...ive seen many people most real pics stating they are real..in plenty of differnet forums too....its been said that the ones in Caps are south america?

what do u base that statement on?

----------


## TRIBOL

ask a MOD to get in contact with zammy, he will know for sure.

TrIBOL

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> I saw that it is written WINSTROL DEPOT on the amp. It`s 100% sure FAKE!
> 
> Original winstrol depot must be written like this: Winstrol Depot (not big letters WINSTROL DEPOT)


Dont listen to this guy, no one else does. He doesnt have a clue to what is real or fake..Just check out some of his posts on Omnidren!

----------


## koksownik

okay guys, no more comments. you are in US, I`m in Europe  :Don't know:  so you know more about what`s real and what`s fake especially you know European stuff the best  :Smilie:

----------


## IAMCDN

Hey bros, I'm more confused now than I was when I first posted my question, Are my zambons real or not? I have not touched them in 3 days, and the separation is now greater, about 50% water, 50% winny. But I still have no clue if they are real!!!

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> okay guys, no more comments. you are in US, I`m in Europe  so you know more about what`s real and what`s fake especially you know European stuff the best


So living in Europe makes you an expert on what is real and what is fake? Here is one of your expert opinions.."Looks fake because there is too many bubbles" What a joke..

X..

----------


## symatech

The only Zambons in an amp are from spain. So south america is out. I think they are fake. Ive been looking at this anabolics 2004 book, the only legit pictues of the spanish zambons are written like I and a few others have said "Wintstrol Depot" not "WINSTROL DEPOT" I would ask for your money back.

----------


## IAMCDN

I like what XWhiteDenali has to say on the subject, he seems to bit more experienced than anyone else. What do you think Bro? Are they good or not?

----------


## symatech

perhaps you like what he has to say because you want them to be real? im tellin ya, the italian market for zambons were in 1mL vials not amps. The only place these could be from is Spain. And spanish zambons are not made with all capital letters. If you're not going to take the advice then fork over 1 amp and 100 bucks and have it lab tested. Separation is not a good way to determine whats inside, a lot of things will separate. Your choice

----------


## NUTRI-VET

Is it possiable that these winstrol are fake but were made with real winstrol in them by an underground lab?

----------


## 63190

> Is it possiable that these winstrol are fake but were made with real winstrol in them by an underground lab?


Good question, bump.

----------


## koksownik

XWhiteDenali yes with bubbles was a joke, but as you can see symantech checked this and tells you also that Zambon don`t produce WINSTROL DEPOT (capital letters) only Winstrol Depot. And it`s produced only in Spain.  :Big Grin:

----------


## IAMCDN

hey bro's, I have been researhing this thing for days now. People in other forums have said that zambon did produce winstrol with the letters is capitals like this WINSTROL DEPOT, but when they changed lot numbers, they went to the new style like this Winstrol Depot. If the zambons i have are fake would they still separate?

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> XWhiteDenali yes with bubbles was a joke, but as you can see symantech checked this and tells you also that Zambon don`t produce WINSTROL DEPOT (capital letters) only Winstrol Depot. And it`s produced only in Spain.


They actually did produce wintstrol with WINSTROL DEPOT in capital letters, it was actually their older style amps, thats why I was a little confused..not sure what to believe now!

----------


## symatech

> They actually did produce wintstrol with WINSTROL DEPOT in capital letters, it was actually their older style amps, thats why I was a little confused..not sure what to believe now!


true, but the older amps dont look anything like these amps. So far, ive only seen the all capital wintrol depot on the older amps. hang on ill look for a pic

edit: here's a pic of the only time I've seen it written WINSTROL DEPOT. clearly, the amps are nothing alike. Like has been said before though, if you are really in doubt than fork over 100 dollars and have a lab test it. then you can settle this once and for all.

----------


## IAMCDN

what kind of lab do i go to, and what do i tell them?

----------


## AustrianOAK14

fake imo

----------


## Jackt23

just curious as to why all of you think they are fake and what you base your opinions on.....ive seen those same amps on other boards(i dunno about lote number) but look exactly the same and people saying they are real....different boards too...they said something about them coming from south america which is why they dont look EXACTLY like the ones from spain.....dont get me wrong...ive never seen winny amps and dont have much experience with them but i HAVE seen these on a couple boards being posted as being real

----------


## symatech

> just curious as to why all of you think they are fake and what you base your opinions on.....ive seen those same amps on other boards(i dunno about lote number) but look exactly the same and people saying they are real....different boards too...they said something about them coming from south america which is why they dont look EXACTLY like the ones from spain.....dont get me wrong...ive never seen winny amps and dont have much experience with them but i HAVE seen these on a couple boards being posted as being real


There is no Zambon lab in south america thats why. The only zambons that are in amps are made in Spain.

as for the lab, I'd just pm a mod for that one. try 956vette

----------


## Aguro

They only fill 3/4 of a cc... They have same lot number and same cap letter.. is zambon useally underfilled?

----------


## Retabolil2

> here is the pic of the separation. I let it sit over night. It is about 20% water and 80% white.


must be 50/50 bro. yours are fake

----------


## Retabolil2

> XWhiteDenali yes with bubbles was a joke, but as you can see symantech checked this and tells you also that Zambon don`t produce WINSTROL DEPOT (capital letters) only Winstrol Depot. And it`s produced only in Spain.


I thought bubble winny is being made by Koksownik Pharm in Poland!  :LOL:

----------


## koksownik

Retaboil2 very funny...  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Retabolil2

> Is it possiable that these winstrol are fake but were made with real winstrol in them by an underground lab?


What do you mean? if those made by UG company they are fake anyways! Even if they have 50mg of stanozolol its fake!
You know why? because UG companies use their own brand names such as Body research Stanol 50mg/1ml. But if these suckers made a good copy of original Zambon Winstrol it doesnt make it legit! its fake! Because people only buy Zambon because of the brand name!

----------


## koksownik

yes Retaboil2 you`re right but you shouldn`t write that "bubbles" Winstrol is being made in Poland. In Russia... maybe... Winstrol Zambon have many fakes, such many fakes that guys are trying to get alternative (underground) stuff.

----------

